# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин 90FF79F87756BC36B9C4B3FB49616E0A [not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.HackKMS.c, not-a-virus:RiskTool.Java.BitCoi=
 > nMiner.a]

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: 90FF79F87756BC36B9C4B3FB49616E0A 
Размер в байтах: 4011675

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:13, в том числе:
 безопасные:8
 вредоносные:1
 подозрительные:0
В карантине обнаружены вредоносные объекты.
Рекомендуется *создать тему в разделе "Помогите" в соответствии с инструкцией* для дополнительного обследования ПК

----------


## Роман Богач

Нужно ли мне создавать новую тему в связи с результатом анализа или достаточно этой Тема: CureIT обнаружил у себя Trojan.MayachokMEM.7 (заявка № 138517) ( http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=138517 )

----------


## regist

> или достаточно этой Тема:


достаточно той.

----------


## Роман Богач

Большое спасибо! 

Ушёл в упомянутую выше тему там дальнейшая инструкция...

----------


## CyberHelper

Выполнено важное уточнение результатов анализа
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:13, в том числе:
 безопасные:8
 вредоносные:2
 подозрительные:0
В карантине обнаружены вредоносные объекты.
Рекомендуется *создать тему в разделе "Помогите" в соответствии с инструкцией* для дополнительного обследования ПК

----------

